# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  درخواست تعویق کنکور

## reza122

سلام.مثل اینکه  تعویق کنکور امسال هم کم کم داره  با اوج گیری کرونا شروع میشه لطفا از کارزار زیر حمایت کنید.. :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99): 
https://www.karzar.net/konkur-1400

----------


## Fawzi

مرگ بر تعویق ۹۹
و حاشیه تعویق ۱۴۰۰

----------


## Third_person

*سلام 
قصد مسخره کردن ندارم ولی با دیدن اسم تاپیک جررر خوردم 
 بای*

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Third_person


سلام 
قصد مسخره کردن ندارم ولی با دیدن اسم تاپیک جررر خوردم 
 بای


سلام من قصد مسخره کردن دارم توف به تعویق و جدوعاباد حاشیه های کنکور بای*

----------


## tamanaviki

بازم :Y (661):  :Y (661):

----------


## rz1

*
دور شو از برم ای واعظ و بیهوده مگو
من ن انم ک دگر دل ب حواشی بنهم*

----------


## Carolin

درگیر اینایی عم که دنبال تعویقن /// خودشون که  هیچی  نمیشن //4تا ادم درست هم که چیز میز خوندنُ درگیر میکنن اوناهم خراب میشن
+
جوری معنای کارزارو مطالبه گریو خراب کردن که ما پارسال نامه زدیم به سنجش تا مطالبه واقعی کنیم و  بگیم سوال دوران مثلث از حذفیات و اپران لک خارج از کتاب بوده ولی حتی بهمون درخواست درست هم توجه نکردن و سوالو حذفش نکردن

----------


## reza122

> ینی درگیر اینایی عم که دنبال تعویقن /// خودشون که  هیچی  نمیشن //4تا ادم درست هم که چیز میز خوندنُ درگیر میکنن اوناهم خراب میشن
> +
> ینی جوری معنای کارزارو مطالبه گریو خراب کردن که ما حتی پارسال نامه زدیم به سنجش تا مطالبه واقعی کنیم و  بگیم سوال دوران و اپران لک خارج از کتاب بوده حتی بهمون درخواست درست هم توجه نکردن و سوالو حذف نکردن


کاش اون سوال اپران لک رو برای شما حذف میکردن تا حداقل بفهمیم گوش شنوا دارن

----------


## mary.dhg

> سلام.مثل اینکه  تعویق کنکور امسال هم کم کم داره  با اوج گیری کرونا شروع میشه لطفا از کارزار زیر حمایت کنید.
> https://www.karzar.net/konkur-1400


با اینک از تعویق کنکور امسال خوشحال میشم چون کم کاری کردم و این میتونه یه فرصت خیلی بزرگ برام باشه :Yahoo (110):  ولی واقعا خاکتو سرشون مارو بازیچه دست خودشون کردن همین مونده امسالم بیان تو اخبار اعلام کنن تعویق فرداش پشیمون بشن

----------


## Mohamad_R

حاجی ناموصا جای اینکارا بیاین برین درستون رو بخونین . نمیخوام با قدرت ازلی که پیدا کردم لت پار کنمتون :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 

جدای از شوخی : اینا داش همش به ضرره .

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> دور شو از برم ای واعظ و بیهوده مگو
> من ن انم ک دگر دل ب حواشی بنهم*



رضوان خلیل الله در حال سنگ زدن شیطان بزرگ امریکا!!!!!!!!!  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Mr.Moein

*خداوکیلی صد تومن میدم ولی فقط از این تاپیک اسیدی فرار کنید*

----------


## Third_person

*وقتی به کارزار جمع آوری سربازی اجباری یه تف انداختن اونم با ۶۰۰۰۰ رای میرم دو دستی با شماره های عمع و دایه به اینم رای میدم*

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R





رضوان خلیل الله در حال سنگ زدن شیطان بزرگ امریکا!!!!!!!!! 



من موشکم خمپاره دارم*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> 
> 
> من موشکم خمپاره دارم*



اره از اسم برازندتون میاد . 


منم دوغم :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Dr.Na

:Yahoo (4): 
من جاست نگاه

----------


## miss_shadow

خدایی یه نگاه میندازه به کارزار و در حالی که با شصتش کله کچلشو میخارونه میگه سیریسلی؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> خدایی یه نگاه میندازه به کارزار و در حالی که با شصتش کله کچلشو میخارونه میگه سیریسلی؟



چیزی که جالبه کسایی که تو کمپین هستن اسمشون با محل شهر در زیر سایت در حال نمایشه! 

از فانتزیام اینه سنجش اینا رو سیو کنه و دفترچه اختصاصی بهشون بده !

----------


## Carolin

> کاش اون سوال اپران لک رو برای شما حذف میکردن تا حداقل بفهمیم گوش شنوا دارن


اینا نشون دادن گوش شنوا ندارن ،بازم اینهمه کارزار راه می افته اگه نشون بدن گوش شنوا دارن که دانش اموز درمورد چینش سوالو گرافیک دفترچه و فونت سوالا و رنگ صورتی برای شیمی و گلبهی برای فیزیک و انداختن عکس از کلارک گیبل وسط سوال 204 و 205 و پخش شیرینیو شربت وسط ازمون هم کارزار میزنه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## -Shirin-

*بچه ها یادتونه بارسال این دختره چه الکی الکی معروف شد, هر سایتی میرفتی عکسش بود* :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mary.dhg

واای خدا بچها این رای گیریا همش چرته اغا من الان با یه اسمو فامیل و شهر فیک با یه ایمیل از خود در اوردی رفتم رای دادم ......در این حد چرتتااااااااااااا..........ینی  یییی بچسبید بخونید ک اینا همش حاشیس به هیچ دردیم نمیخوره والسلام .......

----------


## Alix_Sb

یه عزیزی گفتن اینجا پر میشه ماه های اخر از تایپیکای مسخره واقعن درست بود
بازم حاشبه 
اصن وارد شدن کنکوریا به این تایپیک حرومه

----------


## Mahdiz

> *
> 
> سلام من قصد مسخره کردن دارم توف به تعویق و جدوعاباد حاشیه های کنکور بای*


سلام جهت اطلاع خواستم بگم منم قصد مسخره کردن دارم و با شما کاملا موافقم بای

----------


## erfan.soltani

جووون بزن بریم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## _Joseph_

با دیدن اسم تاپیک فکر کردم مال 99 هست و اپ شده بعد که دیدم مال امروزه پشم هایم به کلی ریخت  :Yahoo (113):  تا جایی که بگویم خداحافظ همگی تا موقع اعلام نتایج انتخاب رشته

----------


## Bahara

> *خداوکیلی صد تومن میدم ولی فقط از این تاپیک اسیدی فرار کنید*


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Bahara

تاپیک تعویق کنکور 99 رو دیدم
کلی صفحه پر کرده بود
یعنی امسال کی قراره تاپیک تعویق بزنه؟
کم کم کارای اداریت رو شروع کن فرد مذکور :Yahoo (4):

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> *بچه ها یادتونه بارسال این دختره چه الکی الکی معروف شد, هر سایتی میرفتی عکسش بود*


جان خودم خودش این عکسو ببینه خودشو نمیشناسه اونوقت تو میگی معروف شد؟ :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):

----------


## kimura

بجای این کار بری درس بخونی از الانم؛ رتبه خوبی میاری تو کنکور :Yahoo (110):

----------


## -Shirin-

> جان خودم خودش این عکسو ببینه خودشو نمیشناسه اونوقت تو میگی معروف شد؟


من که بارسال هر سایت خبری میرفتم میدیدمش :Yahoo (94):

----------


## thanks god

خودم ک از پارسال درس گرفتم ولی وجدانا نصف همینایی ک دارن تو این تاپیک شعار میدن رفتن امضاء کردن :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Aliva00

دوستانی که وقت قشنگشون بابت یه امضا توی یه سایت از بین می‌ره  :Yahoo (4): خیلی ممنون میشم در هر چیزی نظر ندید کسانی که تو سایت هستند و نظر میدن و روی نظر خودشون پایبندن و با بقیه بحث میکنند و یه جورایی خودشون تو حاشیه هستند در مورد یه امضا صفسته میکنند

----------


## reza fff

من اصن با تعویق و ب حق یا ناحق بودنش کار ندارم ولی یچی میگم روش فکر کنید
28 خرداد از اسمون سنگم بباره یا دایناسورا حمله کنن هیچ مشکلی برای برگزاری همه جور تجمعی وجود نداره پس ده روز بعدشم وضعیت برا کنکور اکیه(تازشم الان ملت ب کرونا عادت کردن وضعیت خیلی فرق کرده با سال پیش)
بعدشم نظر من شما برا فرده مسول هیچی حساب نمیشه..یعنی اون شرایط خودشو میسنجه نه ملتو
پس ادم عاقل خودشو برا همون تاریخ قبلی اماده میکنه..حالا اگ ی درصد تعویقم خورد چ بهتر ی برنامه جدید میریزه و خودشو با شرایط یکی میکنه

----------


## Mohamad_R

اقا جان امسال صاحب 6040 پولش رو برده 
نکته تستا ثبت نام شدن 
سنجشم پول کنکورش رو گرفته! 

از قدیم میگن بستان کار سلامتی بدهکارش رو میخواد! الان ما که بدهی به اینا نداریم. اینام قدر پشمک هم برامون ارزش نمیدن! 
چی رو میخواین واقعا؟ 
پارسال خدایی سر حرف تعویق دوم یه حرفی از دهنش پرید این بود که از اسفند طراحا تو قرنطینن و نمیشه دیگه زیاد بمونن اونجا ! 

شرط شرافتم رو میدم که ویراستاری صفحه کنکور 1400 ام تموم شده . دنبال چی هستین؟ 

لامصبا به دین و زندگی که خوندین لاقل ایمان داشته باشین این همون تسویفه! چی رو میخوایم توجیه کنیم؟

----------


## rz1

*بابا وقتی میگین اهمیت ندین چرا باز میاین؟؟ نیاین دیه
بذارین تاپیک خاک بخوره*

----------


## zhi.a

وجدانن شوخیتون گرفته؟ =///
یهو اومدم این تاپیکو دیدم برگ ریزون شدم :/
نکنین از این کارا =///
تعویق چیه =/ بچسبین ب زندگیتون =//////////

----------


## بلوط

هنوز پارسال براتون درس عبرت نشده که گفتن تعویقه وفرداش زدن زیرش.
اصلاخودتونو درگیر این موضوع نکنین چون تهش پشیمونیه

----------


## SiiiiiiNA

بچه‌ها 
یعنی من لعنتتون میکنم اگه این پست رو بازم آپ کنین :/
همیشه با همین چیزا شروع میشه
یه امضا که وقتتو نمیگیره ، به توییت بزن حالا چیزی نمیشه ، دو دقیقه برو این سایت یه سلام بده برگرد و......
نهایتا میبینی درگیر هزار تا کارزار و کوفت و .... شدی 
از درسا عقبی و همش تو حاشیه ای
اونوقته که سنجش یه لبخند به پهنای صورتش میزنه و تویی که بدبخت شدی....
این تاپیک سمی رو بیخیال شین و برین به زندگیتون برسین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

یا امام زمان 
اقا اینا میخوان بدبختمون کنن 
امسال یه ماه مونده به کنکور میان بحث واکسنو میندازن وسط بعد میگن دو ماه تعویق بیفته همه کنکوریا واکسن بزنن 
خدابهمون رحم کنه با حاشیه ها بیفتیم توش به فناییم :Yahoo (17):

----------


## kimura

کاشکی بشه این تاپیک سوزوند و به درک واصل کرد :Yahoo (50):

----------


## lix_Max

نزارین این حاشیه لعنتی دوباره شروع بشه،هرچقد به ما توی ۹۹ ضررر و ضربه زد بسه خداوکیلی

----------


## lix_Max

واکسن دیگه چه کشکیه.|:

----------


## Stvg

سم خونم افتاده بود پایین دمتون گرم الان دارم تو دریای سم غرق میشم انقدر اختلاف فشار اسمزی کم شده دیگه سلولام اجازه ورود بیش از این ‌مقدار سم رو به خودش نمیده تمومش کنین این بازی ‌کثیفو سم پاشای عزیز

----------


## Assi

فک کن با یه اعصاب شخمی بیای فروم بعد این مرگ موش رو ببینی :/
ناموسا چطور روت شد این تاپیکو بزنی :/

----------


## revenant98

همین الان که ما داریم به این تاپیک فحش و ناسزا میگیم یه سری ته دلشون پیگیر این هستن که کنکور تعویق بخوره و ....
خطاب به این دسته بگم خود من پارسال که کنکور یه ماه و نیم تعویق خورد،میگفتم درسا رو دیگه درو میکنم و کنکور رو میترکونم ولی همون دوران تعویق چنان ضربه ای بهم زد (افت ساعت مطالعه،انگیزه،انرژی....) که هزار بار ارزو میکردم ای کاش تعویق نمیخورد
پس خواهشا دنبال تعویق نگردین و همین 3ماه رو بچسبین سفت و محکم
تعویق به درد کسایی میخوره که دیر شروع کردن ولی همین الانش طوری درس میخونن که انگار کنکور همین فرداس،نه کسایی که کمپین تشکیل میدن و از این داستانا.
اونی که هی امروز فردا میکنه یک سال هم تعویق بخوره فرقی به حالش نداره
پس خواهشا سراغ این حواشی نرید.

----------


## reza122

> همین الان که ما داریم به این تاپیک فحش و ناسزا میگیم یه سری ته دلشون پیگیر این هستن که کنکور تعویق بخوره و ....
> خطاب به این دسته بگم خود من پارسال که کنکور یه ماه و نیم تعویق خورد،میگفتم درسا رو دیگه درو میکنم و کنکور رو میترکونم ولی همون دوران تعویق چنان ضربه ای بهم زد (افت ساعت مطالعه،انگیزه،انرژی....) که هزار بار ارزو میکردم ای کاش تعویق نمیخورد
> پس خواهشا دنبال تعویق نگردین و همین 3ماه رو بچسبین سفت و محکم
> تعویق به درد کسایی میخوره که دیر شروع کردن ولی همین الانش طوری درس میخونن که انگار کنکور همین فرداس،نه کسایی که کمپین تشکیل میدن و از این داستانا.
> اونی که هی امروز فردا میکنه یک سال هم تعویق بخوره فرقی به حالش نداره
> پس خواهشا سراغ این حواشی نرید.



راستش اگه تعویق بخوره خیلی خوب میشه به نفع همه هستش ولی خواهشن یه امضا کاری نداره لطفا همکاری  کنید 
هر چند  خود هم بهتر دانیم که خسروان کار خود کنندددددددددددددد

----------


## tamanaviki

> راستش اگه تعویق بخوره خیلی خوب میشه به نفع همه هستش ولی خواهشن یه امضا کاری نداره لطفا همکاری  کنید 
> هر چند  خود هم بهتر دانیم که خسروان کار خود کنندددددددددددددد


اصن ربطی ب امضا جمع کردن منو شما نداره ،اونا اگ ب نفع شون باشه تعویق میدن اگ نباشه نمیدن،حالا کل ایران بیان امضا بزنن هیچ فایده ای نداره بخدا

----------


## Frozen

*این چه تاپیک سمی بود :/
میدونسم این تاپیک زده میشه ولی نه انقد زود !

توروخدا درگیر این چیزا نشید ! از پارسالی ها ک درگیر شدن بپرسید که چه ضرری کردن
آیا پند نمیگیرید ؟*

----------


## revenant98

> راستش اگه تعویق بخوره خیلی خوب میشه به نفع همه هستش ولی خواهشن یه امضا کاری نداره لطفا همکاری  کنید 
> هر چند  خود هم بهتر دانیم که خسروان کار خود کنندددددددددددددد


من نمیگم واسه همه خوبه یا واسه همه بده
من میگم پارسال خودم سر این موضوع اسیب دیدم
ولی موضوعی که ازش مطمئنم اینه که کمپین و کارزار و غیره  حاشیه اس، سمه،بده 
اینو از کسی بشنو که پارسال از این موضوع اسیب دید
خواهشا و لطفا نقل قول نگیر چون واقعا دوست ندارم هی این تاپیک بیاد بالا.

----------


## samanrez

اگر تا الان خوب خوندید و زحمت زیادی کشیدید برای خودتون هم شده این تاپیک رو نادیده بگیرید و از کنارش رد بشید یک ماه تلاش کنید که کنکور یک ماه به تعویق بیفته منطقی نیست

----------


## _Joseph_

*یک تئوری رائفی پور طور خفن بگم برم بخوابم 

انتخابات 1400 تاریخش فک کنم 28 خرداد هستش 

تا اونموقع میگن در حوزه انتخاباتی برای رای دهندگان واکسن کرونا خواهیم زد و مردم هم هجوم میبرن به رای دادن و واکسن زدن (حال کردی ناموسا)

بعدشم میگن همه ی رای اولی های کنکوری قوقولی مقولی واکسن زدن و ماشالله رای را هم در صندوق انداخته اند 
کارت ورود به جلسه رو میزارن سایت و شما خندان و شنگول میرید سر جلسه کنکور تعویق معویق چی چی هست ؟؟!!!!!
با یک تیر سه چهار نشان بله این است ذهن ایرانی

دوغتان را بنوشید و درستان را بخوانید و کنکورتان را بدهید رایتان را هم در صندوق بیاندازید و واکسن را هم بزنید*  :Yahoo (20): *

تا تحلیل هایی دیگر خدانگهدازتان*

----------


## MikMik

:Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Y (528):  :Y (528):  :Y (528):  :Y (528):  :Y (395):  :Y (395):  :Y (451):  :Y (451):  :Y (451):  :Y (451):  :Y (451):  :Y (451):  :Y (451):  :Y (451):  :Y (451):  :Y (451):  :Y (451):  :Y (451):  :Y (451):

----------


## Zaniar3444

جریان پارسال چیه که همه میگن تا جایی که یادمه کنکور دو ماه تعویق خورد؟ بعد اگه این ویروس جهش یافته زیاد شه واقعا خطرناکه کنکور دادن ۴ ساعت در یک محیط بسته و با چندین نفر که اصلا نمیشناسی در یک مکان بودن من چندین نفر خیلی مسن دور و برمن فک کنم بعد کنکور باید یه ۱۵ روز برم قرنطینه البته امیدوارم اگه قرار باشه وضعیت جالب نباشه تعویق بیفته

----------


## mahdi_artur

*خدا ازتون نگذره نصف شبی اومدم انجمن اینو دیدم 

بجای این که به این تاپیکا بخندیم پاشیم یه کاری کنیم 

تاپیکای پارسال اگه به 500 صفحه رسیدن بخاطر حذف نشدن و باز موندن بود نه چیز دیگه. وگرنه کسی که درگیر تعویق بود راه برای بحث کردن و نظر دادنش تو سوپر گروهای چند هزار نفری تلگرامی باز بوده و هست نمیومد اینجا بحث کنه.

وقتی بحث تعویق پارسال یه شبه از جدی به شوخی تبدیل شد یادتون رفت چطور همه دایه عزیزتر از مادر شده بودن؟ آی "چقدر گفتیم تعویق نمیشه؟" ولی قبلش یکی از همینا نیومد تاپیکو ببنده به کسی نگفت این بحثا راه به جایی نمیبره؟ خوب رنگ عوض کردن همشون. حالا هم همینه اول بحث سرده کم کم نزدیکای کنکور وقتی حوصلشون سر میره میان تو جمع گرمش میکنن و میرن تا خبرا که قطعی شد برگردن مسخره کنن.

بدونه پوست اندازی میگم » اگه واقعا کنکوری واقعی هستید و دارید میخونید سفت و سخت اصلا این مدت به نت وصل نشید چه برسه بیاید اینجا. این تعویق فقط یه بخش از حواشی محسوب میشه. فقط کافی نیست که بخندید و رد شید. قطعا وقتو دو دستی ازتون میگیره.

درخواست قفل تاپیک
 @Araz*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*درخواست قفل تاپیک
 @Araz*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*درخواست قفل تاپیک
 @Araz*

----------


## indomitable

*خدایا منو ببخش که اومدم این تاپیک 
توبه استغفرالله
فووووووووت*

----------


## darya.aram

موافقم 
درخواست قفل تاپیک @Araz

----------


## telma_alen

ای کاش این تاپیک حذف میشد  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Carolin

https://www.mehrnews.com/tag/%D8%AA%...A9%D9%88%D8%B1

اگر کسایی هستن و از حوادث پارسال درس نگرفتن بد نیست این تگ ها رو بخونن

----------


## _Joseph_

> فایل پیوست 97024
> 
> فایل پیوست 97025
> 
> *یک تئوری رائفی پور طور خفن بگم برم بخوابم 
> 
> انتخابات 1400 تاریخش فک کنم 28 خرداد هستش 
> 
> تا اونموقع میگن در حوزه انتخاباتی برای رای دهندگان واکسن کرونا خواهیم زد و مردم هم هجوم میبرن به رای دادن و واکسن زدن (حال کردی ناموسا)
> ...


یک تئوری دیگر :

28 خرداد انتخابات انجام میگیره و رئیس دولت جدید میاد با مجلس اکثرا اصولگرا دست به یکی میشن و میزنن کل کنوکر و سازمان سنجش رو میترکونن کنکورم تعویق میافته و بدبخت میشیم 

پس همون دوغ برایمان میماند Drink Cold :Yahoo (4): 

*برم فک کنم تئوری سوم رو کوبنده تر و انقلابی تر ارائه بدهم*

----------


## Fawzi

افرین افرین 
خوشم اومد 
همه از پارسال درس گرفتید که درگیر این ماجرا نشید 
سلامتی زخم خورده های ۹۹ و عاقلان ۱۴۰۰

----------


## .Delaram

منک زخم پارسال هنوز برام تازس
ولی واسه اینک امسالیا به سرنوشت ما دچار نشن لطفا تاپیکو حذف کنید @Araz

----------


## mlt

جدیده به این کنکور نمیرسه


> یک تئوری دیگر :
> 
> 28 خرداد انتخابات انجام میگیره و رئیس دولت جدید میاد با مجلس اکثرا اصولگرا دست به یکی میشن و میزنن کل کنوکر و سازمان سنجش رو میترکونن کنکورم تعویق میافته و بدبخت میشیم 
> 
> پس همون دوغ برایمان میماند Drink Cold
> 
> *برم فک کنم تئوری سوم رو کوبنده تر و انقلابی تر ارائه بدهم*

----------


## Zigzag

من با سه هفته تعویق موافقم 
سه هفته خیلی مفیده برام  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## reza122

اونایی که موافق تعویق هستند خواهشن یه امضا بکنن 1 دقیقه هم طول نمیکشه
https://www.karzar.net/konkur-1400

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

درخواست حذف تاپیک و اخطار ب کسایی که از این تاپیکا میزنن @Araz

----------


## haniko

پارسال کم سوزوندنمون با این چرت و پرتا؟ ول کنید بابا عه

----------


## Grand_Master

درخواست حذف تاپیک @Araz@

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *یک تئوری رائفی پور طور خفن بگم برم بخوابم 
> 
> انتخابات 1400 تاریخش فک کنم 28 خرداد هستش 
> 
> تا اونموقع میگن در حوزه انتخاباتی برای رای دهندگان واکسن کرونا خواهیم زد و مردم هم هجوم میبرن به رای دادن و واکسن زدن (حال کردی ناموسا)
> 
> بعدشم میگن همه ی رای اولی های کنکوری قوقولی مقولی واکسن زدن و ماشالله رای را هم در صندوق انداخته اند 
> کارت ورود به جلسه رو میزارن سایت و شما خندان و شنگول میرید سر جلسه کنکور تعویق معویق چی چی هست ؟؟!!!!!
> با یک تیر سه چهار نشان بله این است ذهن ایرانی
> ...



داش دوغ منو چرا خیرات میکنی؟

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

یک ماه دیگ تو مناظره ها :همه کاندیدا دارن قول میدن ک کنکور به تعویق بیفته و سربازی اختیاری شه 
ناموسا هر کی این وعده هارو بده از الان برندست :d

----------


## Mohamad_R

> یک ماه دیگ تو مناظره ها :همه کاندیدا دارن قول میدن ک کنکور به تعویق بیفته و سربازی اختیاری شه 
> ناموسا هر کی این وعده هارو بده از الان برندست :d



حاجی اگه الانم انتخابات بشه از پاییز دولت جدید به تخت میشینه!  تا شهریور با حسن روحانی هستیم! + اقای غلامی وزیر وزین  وزارت گل و بلبل علوم

----------


## _Joseph_

> داش دوغ منو چرا خیرات میکنی؟


دوغ من و شما نداریم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> دوغ من و شما نداریم


شما از سیگارت خیرات کن :Yahoo (100):

----------


## _Joseph_

> شما از سیگارت خیرات کن


*
سیگار گرون شده سهمیه بندیش کردم نمیشه* :Yahoo (66):

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

> *
> سیگار گرون شده سهمیه بندیش کردم نمیشه*


بیا از واسه من خیرات کن داش

----------


## _Joseph_

> بیا از واسه من خیرات کن داش


*
زمان ما خیرات شامل قیمه و شله زرد با سر بند یا زهرا* :Yahoo (99): * و تیتاپهای week(مزه پلاستیک میدادن* :Yahoo (4): *) و کیک طغرا*  :Yahoo (15): *بودن الآن سیگار خیرات میکنن دهه هشتادیا 
خدایا خودت ظهور کن لاقل از من بزرگتر* :Y (724):  :Y (692): * خجالت بکشید*  :Yahoo (27):  :Yahoo (4): 

*به هر حال از دست و دلبازی شما متشکریم آدرس پ.خ میشود یک وانت سفید Lucky strike بار بزنید بفرستید بیاد*

----------

